# Tiger Shrimp Non-Stop Breeding!!! (photo)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I have had three Tiger shrimps (one male and two females). Both femails have laid eggs, one of them hatched 3 days ago and now she had just laid a fresh batch of eggs today!!! Amazing because it was only 3 days after her previous eggs hatched and now she is carrying eggs again!

I think it must be the Indian Almond leaf (Ketapang Leaf) that I add into the tank. It is suppose to be a magic leaf for inducing breeding in fish but it seems that it also induces shrimp breeding too!!! Now I believe why they called it magic leaf!

More information of Indian Almond leaf could be found here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...r-use-these-almond.html?highlight=almond+leaf

Here is one of my pregnant Tiger shrimp:









More photos could be seen here:
http://www.theteh.com/html/extreme_macro_closeup.html


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## filipnoy85 (Jan 26, 2006)

Where might one find said magic breeding leaf?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1146283199


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Interesting. Is it because of some toxins that enhances the reproductive system? If it works for shrimps as well as fish, maybe I should try it


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I got the leaves in Malaysia when I was there last Dec. I saw many aquarium shops in Malaysia have these leaves in their shrimp and fish tanks, I thought they were for decoration purpose (which is very decorative actually) but now I know why they put them in their tanks! I collected some leaves (with an aim for aquascapes) at the 'jungle' that I visited there. You can see the Photojournal of this trip I have posted here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...6-malaysian-jungle-stream-biotope-photos.html

To support the magic properties of the Almond leaves, non of my Cherries are carrying eggs and they are all in a separate tank which I did not add the leaves! Could this be a co-incidence? I thought Cherries are more prolific than the Tigers?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

http://home.search.ebay.com/almond-...trefZC12QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ1281

It's much cheaper for twice the amount. Only problem is shipping.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

theteh said:


> non of my Cherries are carrying eggs and they are all in a separate tank which I did not add the leaves! Could this be a co-incidence? I thought Cherries are more prolific than the Tigers?


I also thought my cherry shrimp would start to reroduce before my tigers but my tiger has eggs (she's been carrying them for 2 weeks tomorrow) and not one of my cherries has.

The thing that baffles me is the cherries are really red and active but no eggs yet. I suspect I only have one male in my tank and he's colouring up so maybe he will turn out to be another she.  My other hope is a "male" cherry I bought last week with another female for another tank...he has some slight redness on his tail but he's otherwise see through.

Well done on your tigers.


----------



## Tzenlip (Apr 14, 2006)

Almond leaves works well with bettas too.. they like to stay in slighty soft and acidic enviroment(thier natural habitat is swampy area).. when i introduce them in to my breeding tank, the percentage of getting them to spwan is higher rather than just normal water!
I also use to put some into my shrimp tank.. when it decomposed most of my shrimps will like pick on the leaf until they finish it! 
cheers!
Lip


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tzenlip,

YEs, that's why your betas are breeding too! Thanks for your video clip of them mating!!

For those who hasn't seen the video, here is the clip:
http://www.theteh.com/html/siamese_fighting_fish_mating_m.html


----------



## Tzenlip (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for uploading my movie in your website... 
forget to say that.. snails always stick on ketapang leaf!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, I have just received a batch of ketapang leaves from Malaysia, as the minimal order is quite large and I only need a few leaves, I may need to sell the remaining ones! pm me if interested.


----------



## Tzenlip (Apr 14, 2006)

kepatang leaves makes good food for shrimps... they always like graze on it.. and the leaf and organisms that grow on it will be consumed by the shrimp on a continuous basis..


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update:
Another tiger just released her shrimplets and by evening she laid another batch of eggs!!!!!!!!!! This is less than half a day from hatching to laying eggs!!! What an egg-producing factory!! I think might remove the Almond leaves from the tank!! lol!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't have any indian almond leaves and my tiger shrimp is berried after dropping her shrimplets 3 days after.

Maybe they are just very randy?

LOL


----------



## FarEast (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm from Malaysia.

Malaysia LFS believe that kepatang leaves can lower pH and give the effect of black water. I don't know how true it is since I haven't tried. The water pH here is 7.0. Some ppl have been successful to lower the pH to 6.2 in order to breed neon tetra.

LFS often use kepatang in betta and cory tanks for some unknown reason. They just claimed betta and cory liked black water.

There's a big kepatang tree just in front of my house. I was told that young kepatang leaves are poisonous when I was a kid. Not sure how true it is since nobody has ever tried.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

There are some information on the net here about Ketapang trees/leaves:

http://www.naturia.per.sg/buloh/plants/sea_almond.htm


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

They must love the leaves indeed!!!

From this:



















To this in two weeks:


----------

